# Howdy Folks



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Great people are around here.

Have fun on your Whistler trip, it should be awesome!


----------



## Slaughterhouse (Aug 17, 2007)

Nice to meet you! Just be careful of the currency exchange right now. Whistler is not such a bargain with US currency at the moment. However, there are also a lot of other sweet Canadian resorts on the BC side like Fernie you can check out later on down the road as well! Keep in touch and let us know how your season is going!


----------

